# WARNING: DeWalt 20v max impact problems



## heavy_d

Spyrus said:


> Haven't quite figured out the telekinetic forward/reverse option on the drills yet?


Was not aware of this function. No wonder it happens, my brain is always going in reverse!


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I've had the same Makita BL impact for 3 years continuous use...just replaced the trigger and its as powerful as brand new again. $12 well worth it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidArmstrong

Calgaryfence said:


> I had been using DeWalt 18V XRP for years without trouble. I never had a problem with them, only having to replace batteries after they'd been used at least 2 seasons (hundreds of cycles).
> 
> Just this season in April I bought three new 20v max impact kits (two with 1.5A batteries and one with 3.0A batteries).
> 
> In May after less than 3 weeks in service I had to take one driver, one battery and one charger to the factory service outlet. They replaced the faulty charger and battery immediately and kept the driver for service. When I went to pick it up a couple weeks later they just gave me a brand new driver because they said they couldn't get parts.
> 
> In June we had two drivers that would only turn extremely slow even with a full battery, another charger that wouldn't do anything, and FOUR batteries that were completely useless (full charge, put on driver and get 3 to 4 screws in, then dead again). I took all this stuff in and got brand new batteries again and and brand new charger and they kept the drivers for service - but again said they couldn't get parts and gave me brand new drivers a couple weeks later.
> 
> In the meantime though I had to buy another impact kit, having two drivers in the shop we didn't have enough spares to keep production going. For some reason I bought another 20v max driver kit with 3.0A batteries.
> 
> In August (last month) I had to bring in yet another driver and two more batteries. Got the replacements, in fact when I picked up the driver they goofed up and gave me AN EXTRA driver somehow (I lost track of what all was in the shop or else I would have been honest and told them I only had one in for repair at the time. I only found out it was extra when I brought them back to my workers.)
> 
> As of this morning at the end of September my crew has given me another bum driver, FIVE bummed batteries and THREE chargers that are broken. (One charger makes the flashing lights for "charger or battery problem", the other two have no lights flashing at all). All five batteries cannot charge from a working charger and the driver is dead as a doorknob with a full working battery.
> 
> Soon these tools will exit warranty and I am sure they won't last long after that. I have already spent A LOT of wasted time back and forth to the Dewalt service shop and so even though I have received free brand new replacements as recently as last month and I will get all brand new stuff again when I take this latest batch in... It's still extremely annoying.
> 
> On another note, in April I also got a 20v max recip saw that's has worked great all season.
> 
> Anybody else with major recurring problems with 20 v max impacts?


having the same problem with mine


----------



## Leo G

Thread is from 2015


----------



## Warren

I have 4 of the 20v impacts. Never an issue with any of them.


----------



## Pounder

Leo G said:


> Thread is from 2015


2012. 
I wonder if that first guy ever ended up with a working driver?


----------



## Leo G

Last response was '15


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Last response was '15


True, but DavidArmstrong was responding to the OP from 2012...


----------

